
The World’s Happiest (and Most Miserable) Countries - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-20/finland-ranked-world-s-happiest-country-for-second-year-running
======
zachguo
Full ranking:
[http://worldhappiness.report/assets/images/fig-2.7.png](http://worldhappiness.report/assets/images/fig-2.7.png)

------
screye
> Taiwan province of China

Haha. Love seeing how canada's political diplomacy finds its way this deep
into an academic study.

